# Shoprite stores: Free antiobiotics for CT, NY, NJ, DE, PA



## SamanthaNY (Jan 13, 2009)

"ShopRite Pharmacy is pleased to announce an exciting new program designed with both your physical and financial health in mind." Now through March 28th, ShopRite is offering a free 14-day supply of commonly prescribed generic oral antibiotics to anyone with a valid prescription. Antibiotics included in ShopRites program include: amoxicillin, ampicillin, bacitracin, cephalexin, ciprofloxacin, doxycycline, erythromycin and penicillin.

The free antibiotics program is available to all customers with or without insurance at ShopRite Pharmacies across Connecticut, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, and Delaware. There is no membership or other commitment required.​

This is brilliant marketing and an excellent way to build valuable good will while serving the community in a time of need. 

Bravo, Shoprite! May other stores follow your lead.

Edit: Stop & Shop is doing it too!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2009)

Stop & Shop and Wegman's are doing similar promotions.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for this thread, SamanthaNY. It reminded me that Publix does the same thing.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wegman's is doing something similar to this.. I think Wegmans is a New York only company, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is really very good. I know some people (myself included) don't have insurance right now, and paying for antibiotics just aren't in the budget. I am glad some companies are stepping up to help! That is great!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 13, 2009)

Giant and Meijer seem to have similar programs for free antibiotics too. 

However - do read what Consumer Reports has to say about all of this. 

They make a good point. I'm not sure I'm such a fan of the free drugs anymore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2009)

Many of these companies are under the same corporate ownership - this information brought to us thanks to my years in private label manufacturing. 

View attachment nbc_the_more_you_know.jpg


----------

